#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Ηλεκτρολόγος/Μηχανολόγος ΠΕ για πλήρη απασχόληση σε έργα αυτοματισμών & τηλεμετρίας

## sfkalan

Τεχνική εταιρία με έδρα τον Άλιμο ενδιαφέρεται να προσλάβει Ηλεκτρολόγους ή Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς ΠΕ για πλήρη απασχόληση σε έργα αυτοματισμών & τηλεμετρίας. 
Θα εκτιμηθεί προηγουμένη εμπειρία.
Αποδοχές ιδιαιτέρως ικανοποιητικές.
Παρακαλώ όπως αποστείλετε CV στο 
e-mail: info@xorotexniki.gr

----------

